# Quatum steeping up !



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought this reel with the intention of using it as a popping reel for my back up rod. Although is a 4.9 the line retrieve is 41" which it should be plenty for what I wanted it.
However I have to say this , Quantum is really stepping up the game with this new line of reels , as well as the new Cabos 2013.
I was very impress of how well is made , its quality control is flawless for a reel made overseas . This reel feels very solid , it might be a bit to heavy if compared to a Shimano Stella 8000 but pretty much the same weight as a Saragosa 18.
The first thing I checked was the drag stack , Quantum claims 33 lb of drag out of this reel. 
It has a carbon drag stack well greased , pulled some drag & I could reach 25 lb easily without any jerkiness or bumps. However the reel test as you'll know is out in the blue pond ,you can load a good 400 yrds of 60 lb depending on branding , JB is the way to go for this reel I think. 
Personally , I believe that the good old Shimano Saragosa has a serious contender in this game . Been an owner of Saragosas I have no doubt that this Quantum Boca & most definitely Cabos will outfish the Saragosas , time will tell & I could be totally wrong BUT for $179 for the Quantum Boca 80 vs $299 for a Saragosa its worth the time & effort .


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Correction , as per Quantum Boca 80 PTS specs reel should pull 45 lb of drag ... No need for that .
http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/1902/Boca-PTs.aspx


----------

